# Bengaluru support group!



## Kosmos (Nov 30, 2013)

Can we guys have a meet up sometime?


----------



## nairboy (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey buddy, howz it going? were you able to find any support groups in bangalore?


----------



## mugenishere (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't find any support groups in Bangalore. Hey, is anyone interested in meeting up? Please post a reply here or PM me in case you're interested.


----------



## Vishwanath (Mar 3, 2014)

Even I am looking forward to have a meetup and form a support group. Please let me know how can we contact


----------



## littlebluething (Apr 17, 2014)

hello, I just joined here and am definitely all for a meetup in bangalore anyone else please write back here or pm me..


----------



## himanshu (May 6, 2014)

Check out this post.


----------



## Kosmos (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello Folks! 

I've been away for quite some time now.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

looking fowrard to a meetup. im from bengaluru too.


----------

